# Sigles / Siglas: S.J.



## Clessidra

Hola a todos,
¿Alguien sabe qué significa *s.j.* en una citación bibliográfica? He ahí el contexto:

R. P. Bernhard Duhr, s.j., _Der Lügengeist im Völkerkrieg. Kriegsmärchen_. München-Regensburg, Manz, 1915 [L'esprit de mensonge dans la guerre des peuples. Légendes rélatives à la guerre].

Lo siento pero no sé cómo aventurar una posible solución. ¿Quizá la s "sans"? 
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Pinairun

¿Puede ser "Sacerdote Jesuita?

Saludos


----------



## Clessidra

Retiro lo dicho por si has visto el post anterior. Creo que estás en lo cierto, porque lo de R.P. será "Reverendo Padre" y he visto que el autor tiene obras sobre los jesuitas. 
Gracias, no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora.
Saludo


----------



## Pinairun

Los sacerdotes de la Compañía de Jesús, llamados jesuitas, utilizan esas iniciales detrás de su nombre: s.j.

Saludos


----------



## Clessidra

Muchas gracias Pinairun. Y tienes toda la razón, es que no había caído en la cuenta de R.P. delante. Mi cabeza está un poco espesa hoy.
Saludos desde otro rincón del norte de España.


----------



## Pinairun

Viernes, cambios continuos del tiempo...
Estamos todos por el estilo.
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Clessidra:

Estoy con Pinairun, cuando citan en las bibliografías una obra de un sacerdote jeusuita lo señalan como s.j.

Las demás abreviaciones bibliográficas: s.l. (sin lugar), s.d.( sin fecha),   no se colocan en este lugar cuando se cita un libro, ya que corresponden a la edición, no a la persona.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias Gevy, estás en lo cierto, la abreviatura de s.d. me aparece más adelante, antes de un año entre paréntesis. Por eso la había deducido pero me había confundido con la anterior. Y, como dice Pinairun, es viernes y el tiempo es variable.
Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Namarne

Hola a todos. 
Aunque esas iniciales significan en efecto que el autor pertenece a la Compañía de Jesús, quizá literalmente signifiquen "Societas Iesu", en latín, aunque haya el cambio de la I por la J: 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compañía_de_Jesús 

(Lo digo porque los autores dominicos, por ejemplo, llevan o.p., que significa si no me equivoco "Orden de Predicadores", o como sea en latín, es decir, el nombre de la orden.) 
Es sólo una puntualización, tampoco estoy muy seguro. 
Un saludo,  
N


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias, siempre va bien ampliar informaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

He estado buscando un libro que en su día me regaló y dedicó, precisamente un jesuita y autor del mismo, que en aquellos momentos era profesor mío de alemán.

Aunque tengo los anaqueles a tres y más filas de libros finalmente lo he encontrado.

Al final de la dedicatorio que como es lógico está en alemán y no reproduzco, firma y a la derecha de su firma figuran las siglas citadas:
*S.J.*


----------



## yserien

Me parece que corresponden a "siervo de Jesús".


----------



## Namarne

yserien said:


> Me parece que corresponden a "siervo de Jesús".


Qué curioso, yo habría dicho eso mismo si me hubieran preguntado, así sin buscar nada. Pero pensé que era un invento mío. 
(¿No habría ningún jesuita en WR que pudiera aclarar...?)


----------



## Domtom

S.I., o bien S.J., son las siglas para _Societatis Iesu_, según veo por otros sitios (o sea, no _Societas Iesu_, que también salen cosas buscando).


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> La *Compañía de Jesús* (_Societas Iesu_, S.J.) es una orden religiosa de la Iglesia Católica Romana fundada por Ignacio de Loyola, San Francisco Javier y otros ocho compañeros en 1534, en París. Con cerca de 20.000 miembros, sacerdotes, estudiantes y hermanos, es la mayor orden religiosa masculina de esa Iglesia hoy en día.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> y las siglas *SJ *(correspondientes a sacerdote jesuita).



Creo que esta es la definitiva.


----------



## Pinairun

marcoszorrilla said:


> Creo que esta es la definitiva.


 

Para rezar el rizo:
http://www.filosofia.org/ave/clerigos.htm

Compañía de Jesús = Societas Iesu

Societatis  Iesu = De la Compañía de Jesús (_societatis_ es el genitivo de _societas)_

Supongo que los jesuitas (como los miembros de otras órdenes religiosas) mantienen su identificación en latín, porque lo emplean tanto los españoles, como los alemanes, los franceses, etc.: todos son *S.J.,* luego no creo que signifique "sacerdote jesuita" (en español) como había dicho antes sino más bien que sean las iniciales de su Compañía. 
Y la "J" en lugar de "I" podría ser la evolución propia de las letras.

Saludos a todos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Me adhiero a esta última opinión.



> Las siglas "S.J" son las iniciales de "Societatis Jesus", en español: Compañía de Jesús. Decir "Compañía de Jesús" es lo mismo que decir "Jesuitas". Seguramente las siglas S.J las encontrareis muchísimas veces a lo largo de vuestra vida, ya que son muy usadas por los jesuitas. Un ejemplo es que suelen firmar poniendo S.J después de su nombre,



Source.


----------



## Clessidra

Aclarado pues, coincido con Pinairun (ya había pensado que s.j. no podía ser "sacerdote jesuita" puesto que el texto está en francés), marcoszorrilla, domtom y demás.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos


----------

